# Looking for work in Sydney area



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wondering the best ways to look for work in the Sydney area. When I was there on a WHV I worked for my Girlfriends brother-in-law and so I don't have any experience in looking for work in Australia.

Moving down on a partner visa and have been saving for a long while, cant wait to go but finding somewhere to live and finding work is really starting to worry me.


----------



## stateEstate (Sep 27, 2012)

First of all, try seek website, create account in LinkedIn and join related communities here in Sydney. Good luck!


----------

